# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Membros Identificados no FlashChat

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Foi identificado um Bug na permissão dos Membros Identificados ao acesso do nosso FlashChat.


Infelismente os Membros Indentificados estavam bloqueados de acesso a esta nossa aplicação, o que pelo facto pedimos desculpa.

A situação encontra-se resolvida.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

*OBRIGADO JUCA.* 
Eu era um deles.
Tentava ...tentava ... e nada  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Admirado:   :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

E eu era outro...
...mas hoje já consegui entrar...está muito porreiro :SbOk3:

----------

